# I remember when..................



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2013)

you put fuel in your car and went over the amount by 1p, the guy in the shop said don't worry.

woods were made of wood.

golf shoes had those flappy things over the laces and were made of rubber.

Snickers were called Marathons.


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2013)

dont tell me that you had Â£1 notes rather than coins too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			dont tell me that you had Â£1 notes rather than coins too 

Click to expand...

Of course!  Scotland had them long after they disappeared in England.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2013)

You could offer your seat to a member of the fairer sex and not be called a dinosaur...


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

Curly wurlys were the size of railway sleepers


----------



## Fader (Jul 11, 2013)

When.......

Starburst were called Opal Fruits. 

When petrol was under 70p a litre as I'd just passed my test and thought it was expensive but compared to now Bargain!

Global Hyper Colour t-shirts were cool.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 11, 2013)

.... i really thought Larry Grayson had a friend called Everard.
Vesta chicken supreme was the height of sophistication.
Power cuts were great fun, and platform shoes were a great look with short trousers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

...when you got 4 Fruit Salads or Black Jacks for 1d (that's 0.4p). Farthing each.   Never really likely BJs though.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...when you got 4 Fruit Salads or Black Jacks for 1d (that's 0.4p). Farthing each.   Never really likely BJs though.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Describe your worst ever BJ


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Curly wurlys were the size of railway sleepers
		
Click to expand...

I knew i was right about this.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Really? Describe your worst ever BJ 

Click to expand...

Well I couldn't really say it was a Black Jack could I!!

Though preferring Fruit Salads could have another meaning these days - certainly might well have had in the late-60s


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

...and McCowanâ€™s Highland Toffee penny chews (green wrapper) had a soft toffee covering to the hard centre.  I always nibbled off the soft covering before eating the chewy bit (which tended to be excellent at removing fillings)


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 11, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and McCowanâ€™s Highland Toffee penny chews (green wrapper) had a soft toffee covering to the hard centre.  I always nibbled off the soft covering before eating the chewy bit (which tended to be excellent at removing fillings)
		
Click to expand...

The chocolate covered McCowans was even better.
I also loved Ross's puff candy and mint puff candy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			The chocolate covered McCowans was even better.
I also loved Ross's puff candy and mint puff candy.
		
Click to expand...

The chocolate ones were good - I'd forgotten about them.  And Ross's puff candy (bars?) - bite, snap and crunch - and sore teeth due to the sugar!!!  Sometime got a chewy bit in the middle.

And let's not start on Creamola Foam - fizzzzzzzz


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and McCowanâ€™s Highland Toffee penny chews (green wrapper) had a soft toffee covering to the hard centre.  I always nibbled off the soft covering before eating the chewy bit (which tended to be excellent at removing fillings)
		
Click to expand...

Hogan......don't tell me they fobbed you off with the old stock?

I remember when rugby shorts had pockets for your handkerchief.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 11, 2013)

Old English Spangles....they were truly awful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2013)

You didn't av to remortgage your house to go to the Cinema.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Old English Spangles....they were truly awful.
		
Click to expand...

llight brown packet with 'old fashioned' typeface in dark brown - I think...


----------



## Val (Jul 11, 2013)

When fizzy juice or milk only came in glass bottles and if you wanted to drink water you could only get it out a tap


----------



## bobmac (Jul 11, 2013)

It was considered bad form and you were told off for drinking out of a bottle


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I remember when you only felt dressed when you wore a three piece suit  a button down collar shirt and tie , winkle picker shoes and your hair greased with brylcreem   , 10 shillings in you pocket and you were rich as a king.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2013)

Peter Kay was funny


----------



## alnecosse (Jul 11, 2013)

tennis balls were white


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

The National Anthem was played on TV at the close of viewing for the evening - at about 11.30 :lol:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			The National Anthem was played on TV at the close of viewing for the evening - at about 11.30 :lol:
		
Click to expand...

did you then sit and watch the test card.


----------



## smange (Jul 11, 2013)

When going to the football was enjoyable and a good day out and you didn't have to sit on plastic seats in a soulless stadium


----------



## Iaing (Jul 11, 2013)

Golf balls were 1.62".
You went to a record shop to buy music.
Sweetie cigarettes.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			did you then sit and watch the test card.
		
Click to expand...

That young girl playing noughts and crosses with one of her dolls? Wonder what became of her?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			That young girl playing noughts and crosses with one of her dolls? Wonder what became of her?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...used-by-her-return-to-British-television.html


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2013)

Fader said:



			When.......

Starburst were called Opal Fruits. 

When petrol was under 70p a litre as I'd just passed my test and thought it was expensive but compared to now Bargain!

*Global Hyper Colour t-shirts were cool.*

Click to expand...

I think we may come from the same time...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Golf balls were 1.62".
*You went to a record shop to buy music.*
Sweetie cigarettes.
		
Click to expand...

I still do this. Well, maybe some online but it's still records that I buy :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2013)

I could understand the offside rule, and all players on the pitch were active.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 11, 2013)

You bumped into someone and they said sorry!

Policemen rode bicycles, wore capes and came down your street.

Boys belts had snake head buckles.

We rented a television from Redefusion.

You paid a penny deposit on a bottle and got it back when you returned the bottle.

We played cricket in the road.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 11, 2013)

alnecosse said:



			tennis balls were white
		
Click to expand...




stevie_r said:



			The National Anthem was played on TV at the close of viewing for the evening - at about 11.30 :lol:
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and McCowanâ€™s Highland Toffee penny chews (green wrapper) had a soft toffee covering to the hard centre.  I always nibbled off the soft covering before eating the chewy bit (which tended to be excellent at removing fillings)
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Old English Spangles....they were truly awful.
		
Click to expand...




Fader said:



			Global Hyper Colour t-shirts were cool.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely have no idea if these were real things - you oldies could be having a right windup and I'd have no idea


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			We played cricket in the road.
		
Click to expand...

We used the school tennis courts - Garden chair as a wicket and old cricket or hockey balls. 


I remember when around here was all fields.......


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Genuinely have no idea if these were real things - you oldies could be having a right windup and I'd have no idea
		
Click to expand...

jimbob you can just post something that is relevant to your age group.........like 'I remember when the latest iPhone was the iPhone4' ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2013)

Trophy "5"'s were the ball of choice.

Other wooden things;- Tennis bats, morris minors (I think).

3 channels on the telly, 50p in the back.

In Rhyl every 100 yards would be gangs of "smellies", punks, skinheads.

Cans of coke were 12p.

You could get on a bus as a scholar and travel 10 miles and more for 4p.

Liverpool fc were quite good. Some memory, eh?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2013)

Commando was a good film. Loved it as a kid.cant watch it now.


----------



## tyke (Jul 11, 2013)

Britain was great.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 11, 2013)

You could buy a new overcoat, a bag of oranges, go to the cinema and still have change from a farthing.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

In the event of an LBW appeal in a game of wasteland cricket, the bowler got a free bowl at the undefended stumps.

Crappy rental TVs that had a box on the back to stick 50p pieces in, the next 50p was ready to go halfway in the slot - cue the sprint to the tv when the timer ran down.

My haircut at age 11 that resembled a German Stormtrooper's helmet - and wasn't unique.


----------



## alnecosse (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			In the event of an LBW appeal in a game of wasteland cricket, the bowler got a free bowl at the undefended stumps.

Crappy rental TVs that had a box on the back to stick 50p pieces in, the next 50p was ready to go halfway in the slot - cue the sprint to the tv when the timer ran down.

My haircut at age 11 that resembled a German Stormtrooper's helmet - and wasn't unique.
		
Click to expand...

 
How i remember those haircuts still have nightmares


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Other wooden things;- Tennis bats, morris minors (I think).
		
Click to expand...

Was it not the Morris Traveller that had the wooden strips all over it?


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

tyke said:



			Britain was great.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, got me beat there, I'm only 50


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 12, 2013)

I remember when the Beano and Dandy doubled up as colouring books.  

The Bash Street kids now text in class and come on the ipad!


----------



## Sweep (Jul 12, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Was it not the Morris Traveller that had the wooden strips all over it?
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed. A kind of Morris Minor estate.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweep said:



			It was indeed. A kind of Morris Minor estate.
		
Click to expand...

Mine failed the MOT for woodworm.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

I can remember trolleybuses on the Uxbridge Road...

I can also remember when London's docklands was populated with honest hard working men and women...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Salt n' shake crisps
10p mix from the local sweet shop
2p bus fares


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 12, 2013)

....during school holidays you went out to play in the morning and returned when you were hungry. Did not see your house or mum for hours on end. Did not even have a house phone let alone a mobile one and parents did not panic if little Johnny was not seen from 10am to 10pm...!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2013)

Greenkeepers wore jackets and ties and cycled to work.

We ate rabbit at least twice a week.

Dairy products were healthy.

Asbestos sheets were great to play with.

Edinburgh's trams.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cider was 37p a pint down the pub. They put the price up to 40p, so it was boycotted until they put the price back down. It only took a week.

A pack of ciggies was less than 50p too.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting a colour tv
Getting a tv that could pick up BBC2
Free milk at school
Dunlop 65s
Walking to school in the snow
Recording music from the wireless onto cassette
Building a bogey
Climbing trees
Playing hide and seek
Joyce Parker


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Getting a colour tv
Getting a tv that could pick up BBC2
Free milk at school
Dunlop 65s
Walking to school in the snow
Recording music from the wireless onto cassette
Building a bogey
Climbing trees
Playing hide and seek
Joyce Parker 

Click to expand...

Don't know anything about Joyce Parker but firmly remember the rest.

I remember also where it showed for weeks in the winter without the meltdown of the country and the summer had weeks of sunshine during the cool holidays.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Getting a colour tv
Getting a tv that could pick up BBC2
Free milk at school
Dunlop 65s
Walking to school in the snow
Recording music from the wireless onto cassette
Building a bogey
Climbing trees
Playing hide and seek
Joyce Parker 

Click to expand...

Building a Bogey??? Sorry Bob you've lost me


----------



## Doh (Jul 12, 2013)

Buying petrol by the gallon.

Commando was also a golf ball.

Scrapings for free from the chippy.

Walking to school with my sister age 5&7 parent's were working.

You could buy a couple of fags from The Shop.

Jumpers for goal posts (sorry had to say it)


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Building a Bogey??? Sorry Bob you've lost me
		
Click to expand...

Bits of wood, old pram wheels and rope nailed together


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 12, 2013)

...
We didn't have the Internet
TVs weighed about 3 tons, there were only 4 channels and it took about 30 minutes to tune those 4 channels in
Michaela Strachan on Wacaday
The Grifter bike (which weighed as much as the TV)


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jul 12, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Bits of wood, old pram wheels and rope nailed together
		
Click to expand...

Ah good memories. I've still got a scar on me knee and over me eye from the time i rolled mine on the lane, trying to avoid a head on with a "NUN". 
Within a week though i was back on the road, thanks to help off the owd fella.
Somehow i can't see that happening to-day. Shame really.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 12, 2013)

You could buy Pickled Eggs from a great big jar on the bar of the Thistle Inn, Crossmichael.
The best bike you could buy was a Grifter.
Blancmange was a healthy option at School.
In Football, cheats were vilified, not celebrated.
Road surfaces were tar and gravel, which ripped the skin from your body when you fell off your silver Grifter.
The best way to spend the day at your mates house was watching the Evil Dead and Monty Python's Life of Brian, then listening to the Jam and smoking B&H.
Every kid had a Swiss Army Knife, and used it to cut branches from trees.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Bits of wood, old pram wheels and rope nailed together
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you now. Never heard it called that before.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 12, 2013)

drive4show said:



			you put fuel in your car and went over the amount by 1p, the guy in the shop said don't worry.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when petrol pumps didn't have a price on them and it cost less than Â£5 to fill my car up. 6/3 a gallon!! That equtes to just over 7p a litre.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 12, 2013)

I remember when most people had good manners.  Now just a minority. 



Slightly off topic but I also read this week that next year, the forecast is for over 50% of children to be born to unmarried parents in the UK.  The interesting comparison was that this figure was just 8% in 1979.  

Progress?  I don't think so.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I remember when most people had good manners.  Now just a minority. 



Slightly off topic but I also read this week that next year, the forecast is for over 50% of children to be born to unmarried parents in the UK.  The interesting comparison was that this figure was just 8% in 1979.  

Progress?  I don't think so.....
		
Click to expand...

Im a unmarried parent. Been with my partner 10yr & we've got a 5 yr old son. Don't see a problem.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Im a unmarried parent. Been with my partner 10yr & we've got a 5 yr old son. Don't see a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Don't see a problem with it either. Marriage is one choice, becoming a parent is another. You shouldn't be judged on either. Only on whether you are a good parent/spouse. Too many people judge on the wrong things....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I remember when most people had good manners.  Now just a minority. 



Slightly off topic but I also read this week that next year, the forecast is for over 50% of children to be born to unmarried parents in the UK.  The interesting comparison was that this figure was just 8% in 1979.  

Progress?  I don't think so.....
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is, married people argue most


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thet didn't have MOTs or tyre tread laws back in them days.:smirk:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Im a unmarried parent. Been with my partner 10yr & we've got a 5 yr old son. Don't see a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a twice married un-parent, not sure what that means though


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2013)

National Anthem was played before Films at Theatres - and everyone stood.
Cricket was only played in whites
Tennis Racquets were made of Wood
Daytime TV starting with Ride of the Valkyries (quit recent and 'back home')
A 3-3 result in Rugby was from and entertaining game and was 1 Try apiece
10 Shilling Note
The change to Decimal Currency
The Osborne Portable Computer
Apple Lisa
Motorola Brick Phones


----------



## chrisd (Jul 12, 2013)

The smog in Croydon, so thick and acrid that you couldn't see 2 feet in front and had to cover your nose and mouth with a scarf on the way to school


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

The days you could have a casual 'jump' and if she said she was... she was... You weren't just being 'used' to obtain a ticket for a 'free ride' for 18 years or so...


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Inter City trains with those fantastic little 6 seater carriages off a corridor!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2013)

Atari 4600 with Q-Bert and Centipede
Commando the arcade game
When our local chippy had a "pool room" out back where the cool teenagers hung out
Bonfires built by the local kids without the need for health and safety and where no one was hurt by using common sense instead.
Like Bob, building a bogey out of crates and planks (although it was wheelie-bin wheels that we used - many a wheel-less wheelie bin in Crossgates ), again no health and safety directive to tell us not to.
Snow days at primary school had higher attendance than normal days and there was not even a thought of closure
Building "snow forts" for almighty snowball fights against your mates on said snow days


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Texan Bars & Thistle Pops


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2013)

Coke cans with ring pulls that came away from the can and you could fire at each other. The coke in the can was sharp and refreshing and the bubbles went up your nose !!!! The resultant noise after the expulsion of gas after half the can had been gussled would wake the dead.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 12, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Bits of wood, old pram wheels and rope nailed together
		
Click to expand...

Near Kellybegs in Donegal where I spent most of my summers as a lad we made them out of fishboxes with one of the short sides cut off..on a wooden chassis with pram wheels. Even had fancy paint jobs and there was a serious rivalry.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

School...

Coloured wooden rods for practicing addition (the two was red I think)
Milk came in litte bottles then tetrahedon cartons in a hexagonal plastic orange box
Teachers had a tawse - and used it
British bulldogs in the playground (a killer on the knees)
Football, American Civil War (gruesome), Man from Uncle and High Chapparall cards (with a bit of chewing gum)
Cardboard new money to practice for change over
The tables down the side of the classroom with empty packets of food with old and new money prices.
Wearing your blazer when out of the classroom unless allowed to take it off
Walking to school
Being dinner table monitor and dishing out the food to my table
Being told to wait outside the heads office over lunchtime - and in fear of getting the belt for a minor misdemeanour;
Using Izal toilet paper and your comb to play music;
Climbing two stories up drainpipe onto the roof of the school to get our football back
Doing IQ tests in Primary 7
36 to a class - all sat at our wooden desks in neat rows.
Teachers always wearing black gowns


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm with you now. Never heard it called that before.
		
Click to expand...

Silver Cross prams made the best bogeys.  Brilliant wheels.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Building "snow forts" for almighty snowball fights against your mates on said snow days
		
Click to expand...

Rolled up giant snowballs and put them together and packed the gaps with snow.  Defenders make huge pile of snow balls and store in fort.  When under attack and running out of snow balls send out parties to gather more snow and get back to fort without being caught.  Nol holds barred snow-balling!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

SilH's post has just reminded me of this... Shiny loo paper... Bronco and Izal being the brands I remember...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Texan Bars & Thistle Pops
		
Click to expand...

Aztec bars (purple wrapper) and Tudor crisps (two and half pence when Smiths were 3 pence).

'Plain' forerunner of Quavers from stall at Kelvin Hall Carnival


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 12, 2013)

Peg guns.
Spud guns.
Cap guns.
Ever Ready being the only brand of battery you could buy.
Dynamo lights on your bike.
Corona "every bubbles passed its fizzical".
Cresta "its frothy man".
Party Seven.
Davenports home delivery.
Alpine home delivery.
Stylophone.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 12, 2013)

Living near the Heinz factory, I remember when we used to be able to buy several carrier bags full of random tins for a fiver. None of them had labels and if you didn't have the crib sheet with all the codes on it, then lunch was a bit of a lottery....(shakes can.."sounds like beans and sausage", opens can..."macaroni cheese again"....)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			Peg guns.
Spud guns.
Cap guns.
Ever Ready being the only brand of battery you could buy.
Dynamo lights on your bike.
Corona "every bubbles passed its fizzical".
Cresta "its frothy man".
Party Seven.
Davenports home delivery.
Alpine home delivery.
Stylophone.
		
Click to expand...

We had Alpine home delivery - it was cheap but we couldn't afford  Barrs etc.  We also had an onion Johnny - bicycle, striped bklack and white shirt and black beret - and French.  Exactly as they are portrayed.  Also had rag and bone man and dhad to watch out for midden (midgy?) rakers out the communal bins back of our tenement black.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

There is some old buggers on this forum


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2013)

Silver trupennies and farthings.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2013)

Coal was delivered in cloth sacks on the back of a lorry.
If you misbehaved, the local bobby gave you a smack round the back of the head
You could be patriotic without offending anyone.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			There is some old buggers on this forum 

Click to expand...

I hope you're not talking to me Scott, I'm not 40 yet......


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 12, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Coal was delivered in cloth sacks on the back of a lorry.
If you misbehaved, the local bobby gave you a smack round the back of the head
You could be patriotic without offending anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Our coal got delivered in a tipper (coal miners used to get an annual allowance back in the day) 1 ton a time and I got a day off school to shovel it up and put it in the coal cellar/bunker. Then had to get cleaned up using the old carbolic soap


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Silver trupennies and farthings.
		
Click to expand...

...trolley bus pole (pantograph) would come off power lines and trolley bus would stop - usually blocking Cathcart Road.

Oh yes - sneaking into Cathkin Park when Third Lanark still played there - I was VERY little - and climbing into Hampden Park over wall on Somerville Drive - and scoring a goal at 'Celtic' End, before getting chased by Groundsman.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Coal was delivered in cloth sacks on the back of a lorry.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why in Milngavie, sex is what you get coal in...


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I hope you're not talking to me Scott, I'm not 40 yet......

Click to expand...

Even the internet hasn't heard of half of this stuff :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

...me and my brother thought it a good idea to go to Hampden Park and spend 20p each to get in and wave cherrio to Ally and the Boys about to head off to win the World Cup in Argentina.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which is why in Milngavie, sex is what you get coal in...
		
Click to expand...

Always thought that was the ladies of Morningside.
Some folk I know had a job to keep a straight face when they asked for black sacks.

Hogan, it that on your CV.

'Once scored the winning goal at Hampden'


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2013)

Indeed. Coal delivered in sacks on the back of a lorry and carried in by a guy with a leather vest/jacket.

Outside loo!

Walking to and from School, but being warned about the 'Strange Man' sitting in the adjoining park by the Teacher before going home.

Rugby boots used for Hockey; Sand shoes - with no spongy sole - for Tennis. The wealthy/Good guys used Dunlop Green Flashes. Tennis Balls came in Dozen Boxes, not cans!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Always thought that was the ladies of Morningside.
Some folk I know had a job to keep a straight face when they asked for black sacks.

Hogan, it that on your CV.

'Once scored the winning goal at Hampden'
		
Click to expand...

You are of course correct - it is the Morningside ladies.  But I like to think of the Milngavie ladies also ordering sex (of coal).  And no scoring the goal is not on my CV as my mate Ralph was in goal and that doesn't really count (and we were seven yrs old at the time)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed. Coal delivered in sacks on the back of a lorry and carried in by a guy with a leather vest/jacket.

Outside loo!

Walking to and from School, but being warned about the 'Strange Man' sitting in the adjoining park by the Teacher before going home.

Rugby boots used for Hockey; Sand shoes - with no spongy sole - for Tennis. The wealthy/Good guys used Dunlop Green Flashes. Tennis Balls came in Dozen Boxes, not cans!
		
Click to expand...

Leather laced up footballs that did your head in when you headed one when it was wet - and Liberties (what we played if only 3-5 of us) using one set of goals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2013)

Sand shoes..........
reminds me of that great line form a song of that era.

'A said to Hairy Mary can I run ye home,
A'll jist pit oan ma new pair o' sand shoes


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			SilH's post has just reminded me of this... Shiny loo paper... Bronco and Izal being the brands I remember...
		
Click to expand...

My grandad being tight, used to pinch his from work, it had 'now wash your hands' printed on every tracing paper like sheet.

I also remember no central heating, single glazing and lino in my bedroom instead of carpet when we finally got a house after living in flats


----------



## teetime72 (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed. Coal delivered in sacks on the back of a lorry and carried in by a guy with a leather vest/jacket.

Outside loo!
		
Click to expand...

If you lived in Wigan,thats where you kept the coal.LOL.

Remember when car tyres had inner tubes.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2013)

Soda stream first came out
I had a Commodore 64
Used to build dens down on the river bank
When kids were kids and not jumped up little gits who think they know better :lol:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 12, 2013)

teetime72 said:



			If you lived in Wigan,thats where you kept the coal.LOL.

Remember when car tyres had inner tubes.
		
Click to expand...

I thought they kept their coal in the bath?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wellie rings, do kids still get them, also a  gir and clique.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Packets of rolling/ pipe tobacco that was in fact confectionery - and socially acceptable.


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Im a unmarried parent. Been with my partner 10yr & we've got a 5 yr old son. Don't see a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Your call, any reason why you're not married?


----------



## tyke (Jul 12, 2013)

Petrol was less than 80p per gallon.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Pub food was a cheese roll, if you were lucky, Scratchings anyone?


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Your call, any reason why you're not married?
		
Click to expand...

Is it now compulsory?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 12, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Is it now compulsory?
		
Click to expand...

It will be worth an extra Â£150 a year next year.
How many rows is that going to cause
Another half baked idea from the Eton Mess.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 12, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It will be worth an extra Â£150 a year next year.
How many rows is that going to cause
Another half baked idea from the Eton Mess.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly an incentive to be honest, getting rid of them if necessary costs you a bit more than that


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 12, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It will be worth an extra Â£150 a year next year.
How many rows is that going to cause
Another half baked idea from the Eton Mess.
		
Click to expand...

The Blacksmith will be cashing in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 13, 2013)

Provident cheques
Steam trains
Ford Capris
Black plimsolls
Going to parties with a bottle of Lambrusco


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Provident cheques
Steam trains
Ford Capris
Black plimsolls
Going to parties with a bottle of Lambrusco
		
Click to expand...

And a party seven.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			And a party seven.
		
Click to expand...

You had approximately 7 seconds after you opened it and poured it before it was flat


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you remember offies with the beer on draught where you had to take your own containers?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 13, 2013)

Smoking the cinnamon sticks, ah them were the days.......


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2013)

Free gifts in your comic like a folded bit of card that "cracked" (bang) when you swung it.

Jubbly Ice (lolly), couldn't really call it a lolly as it was the size of a brick shaped like a pyramid, bloody lethal weapon!

2 marble like balls on a bit of string that you "clacked" together. Found them in my mums wardrobe some years later 

Bus tickets that you bought in bulk and put it into a machine and it "clipped" it. They were easy to rig 

Poker dice

Chopper Bike

The Banana Splits

Following an over heated Hillman Imp to the coast with water & steam pouring from the boot...hang on.....that was us 

Putting playing cards in your spokes with a peg to make an engine sound!

Spuds on a stick in a fire and coming home covered in black soot

Marbles

Conkers


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Your call, any reason why you're not married?
		
Click to expand...

Its just not for me,we're not religous & it wouldn't change anything if we did get married so whats the point? 
Why do people get married if they're not religous?


----------



## Fader (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been married with Kids and it didn't work out thanks to she whose name shall not pass my lips!! So my kids now spend time between 2 homes! Marriage isn't really all that!

I'm now an unmarried parent with a wee one on the way things are far more relaxed and though HID would like us to be married purely for sake of having the same name as the wee ones there really is no rush or physical ir financial need to be married. I'm from a catholic background and imo makes no difference to me if I should or shouldn't be married. It certainly won't make a difference to how we bring up our kids, you don't need to be married to know right from wrong or teach a child morals.


Back to the topic in hand:

- Pegging a playing card to the back wheel of your bike to get that motorbike sound
- When BMX's were cool the first time around
- You spoke when you were spoken to!
- Ford Sierra Cosworths 4x4, still the coolest car my dad had
- Walking miles to school in all weather and no-one batted an eyelid, now its all being ferried in chelsea tractors
- Not having a mobile and being better for it


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do people get married if they're not religous?
		
Click to expand...

For the legal and financial 'benefits' involved.

If you don't know what they are, you should find out. Quite a few 'bad surprises' have resulted from assumptions that turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			For the legal and financial 'benefits' involved.

If you don't know what they are, you should find out. Quite a few 'bad surprises' have resulted from assumptions that turn out to be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough mate. 
It's a sad world when people are getting married for these reasons tho IMO


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Provident cheques
Steam trains
*Ford Capris*
Black plimsolls
Going to parties with a bottle of Lambrusco
		
Click to expand...

Not a Capri, but watching a 1984 Opel Manta on fleabay that I am thinking of as a restoration and conversion project.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

My grandparents used to be alive


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			My grandparents used to be alive 

Click to expand...

My parents used to be alive.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2013)

Making toast with a fork over an open fire.

Living in "tenements" - amongst fantastic people in a great community.

Pin striped jeans (circa 1981)??

Tango footballs

Liverpool fc coming down to Toxteth to train on one of the first community astro-turf pitches before playing QPR or Luton.

Stirrees - Bob macs version of bogies - pram wheels were the best.

Pea-shooters, peg guns,catties (catapults) and air rifles. All the tenements and different streets had fights and brick raids on a weekly basis. Senior schools had regular fights around the last days of term. What a violent childhood!

Ra-ra skirts, cripmped hair,leg warmers and blond highlights - the girls had some weird stuff as well.:rofl:

The whole street going to Southport, Rhyl or Blackpool on a charrer.

My dad drinking double diamond.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim'll Fix It


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed. Coal delivered in sacks on the back of a lorry and carried in by a guy with a leather vest/jacket.
		
Click to expand...

Still do out here in the 'Sticks" :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Jim'll Fix It 

Click to expand...

He certainly did.


----------

